# Started a campervan conversion



## Beemer (Dec 28, 2014)

What could be better than learning how to convert a van, with someone who has done several before?
My twin brother has arrived to use my garden, man cave and tools to change his Citroen Relay into a campervan.  We have until the 12th Jan 2015 to do the majority of the work, that is to source a caravan (still yet to do), strip it and fit it, with finishing off to be done when he gets back to south Wales.
I intend to take photos as we go, so hopefully keep a record, and learn!
We should be viewing a couple of caravans on Monday, and hopefully towing one back to pull to pieces.

  
1st job was to take off all the boards and pack with insulation.

The spec as requested by my bro, is to be two berth, fridge, 3 ring (minimum) hob, sink, two windows and a skylight, maybe a heater, shower (important), 12v and 240v sockets and lighting using the caravans charging system, of course this all depends on the donor caravan.

Budget is tight... and only £700 max for donor caravan.

All helpful advice appreciated, but I do not control the build... he knows what he does and does not want!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking forward to reading your posts, please keep the pictures coming, ps there's a place called caravan heaven in bonnybridge scotland look them up for any se one hand parts you need but can't source, they probably will have it and are very cheap too


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2014)

the best way i've found is this-
make wood frames for all windows and skylights and glue them in place overnight using gripfill,stixall or sikaflex.

insulate everywhere

panel walls and ceiling,using self drilling screws to fix 6mm ply

use a router with a laminate trimmer blade to cut out all window/skylight apertures

drill holes through bodywork in each corner of the apertures,go outside and draw a line between the holes and cut out and fit windows/skylights.

leave a gap between wall and ceiling panels ,where they meet in the corners, untill all furniture is fitted.this is for all top locker,ceiling and reverse camera wiring. this gap can have a cover strip screwed over it for future access

leave a 10cm gap across the floor somewhere for services to cross . 

keep all gas and electric joints accessible for future maintenance 

i'd advise against using the caravan charging system,as they don't charge batteries properly- better to get a fuseboard,cheap, and a smart charger


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2014)

2 weeks will be good going! Good luck with it all


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 28, 2014)

runnach said:


> I thought it bad practise to install insulation in the way it is installed in donor van, will insulation not suck up moisture like a wick, thus causing corrosion?



Looks like you're using the type of insulation designed to be laid horizontally in a domestic environment. I would have thought the vibration of a van will cause fibres to be released into the air inside the van; quite a health hazard.


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 28, 2014)

You'd do well to join the SBMCC, if you haven't already done so, of course.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 28, 2014)

Converted hundreds of panel vans over the last 30 odd years and never had a problem with that type of insulation, in fact found it better than the foam types that can get a build up of condensation behind them in any gaps between the foam surface and the van sides, we recently stripped out a refrigerated van that had been lined with the blue Styrofoam and laminated over with a GRP lining it was absoulutely wringing wet behind the foam and the van was rusting from the inside.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2014)

nor me . can't stand handling it,but i always felt it filled the space nicely ! another myth,that it slumps,i've never seen evidence of. if i do a flat sided van,then i'd use kingspan,because i can cut the battens to the same thickness,but on a panel van,definitely not


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 28, 2014)

No I don't like handling the stuff either,I worked with GRP all those same years making various hi tops and elevating roofs as well as all manner of GRP  componants  such as water tanks ,window frames  even sinks etc never a problem with the glass mat but Rockwool now that's a different story,


----------



## Beemer (Dec 28, 2014)

Steve121 said:


> Looks like you're using the type of insulation designed to be laid horizontally in a domestic environment. I would have thought the vibration of a van will cause fibres to be released into the air inside the van; quite a health hazard.



Thanks for all comments so far.
We do intend to seal the insulation into the cavities, do you think the fibres will escape?


----------



## Beemer (Dec 28, 2014)

n brown said:


> the best way i've found is this-
> make wood frames for all windows and skylights and glue them in place overnight using gripfill,stixall or sikaflex.
> 
> insulate everywhere
> ...



Points noted... thanks.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Thanks for all comments so far.
> We do intend to seal the insulation into the cavities, do you think the fibres will escape?


 they didn't in mine and a few others


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2014)

I see there is a Motorhome for sale on the forum Dave. £500 - might make a good donor?

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/42150-talbot-express-2-5-diesel-spares-repair.html

Edit; sorry that is for the van without fridge etc. You may be able to negotiate for the habitation parts?


----------



## vandog (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice! Good luck with it. Getting cushions, fridge and sink from donor caravan is the way to save a fair bit of money!

Look forward to seeing it


----------



## Debs (Dec 29, 2014)

I would finish that insulating by covering it with foil coated bubble wrap, joining all seams with aluminium tape. This will give a little extra insulation, act as a damp membrane and as a heat reflector. Go on a Wednesday with a pensioner to B&Q. :hammer:


----------



## maxi77 (Dec 29, 2014)

n brown said:


> i'd advise against using the caravan charging system,as they don't charge batteries properly- better to get a fuseboard,cheap, and a smart charger



I would agree, I think the likes of electroblocks are not gooo value. A decent quality smart charger like a Sterling 20amp unit will cost £270 Leaving plenty of change for a decent switch panel with circuit breakers rather than fuses. You can use acouple of high capacity vsr to control charging the starter battery from the mains and vice versa. I built the main dc switch panel for my last boat using aluminium sheet and self adhesive ink jet printer sheet though if doing it again I might get the panelmade in plastic at the local sign makers.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 29, 2014)

*Donor caravan........ tick*

Donor caravan collected from West Yorkshire, £250. 1991 Coachman Mirage 5 berth.
Bit of a damp sponge, but fittings ok.
The strip down starts tomorrow.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice 1


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice one Dave. Strip it out, scrap the ally and make a trailer out of the chassis.


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2014)

i hate scrapping caravans,so much insulation and wallboard,windows and furniture to get rid of. last one i did i got £20 for the ally,after making sure all staples screws etc were removed,or they call it ''dirty ally'' and you get much less. luckily we have a scrappy here who'll take the shell,but pays nothing for it - a good deal i think !


----------



## Beemer (Dec 30, 2014)

*Caravan stripped out .... tick*

The caravan is stripped out... next the required windows.
Anyone want a caravan?  A good fixer upper! 

 

I intend to save the caravan door window for my motorhome door....


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2014)

Beemer said:


> The caravan is stripped out... next the required windows.
> Anyone want a caravan?  A good fixer upper!
> View attachment 26812 View attachment 26813
> 
> I intend to save the caravan door window for my motorhome door....



dont use c/van windows they are crap use seitz ,sell the hulk some one will buy it for storage or a childs play room.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2014)

n brown said:


> i hate scrapping caravans,so much insulation and wallboard,windows and furniture to get rid of. last one i did i got £20 for the ally,after making sure all staples screws etc were removed,or they call it ''dirty ally'' and you get much less. luckily we have a scrappy here who'll take the shell,but pays nothing for it - a good deal i think !



Yeah, thinking about it I didn't get much for my Ally, but I did get £150 for the trailer.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 30, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> dont use c/van windows they are crap use seitz ,sell the hulk some one will buy it for storage or a childs play room.



Not my decision... I can advise but I think the windows (x3) will be used as he has a limited budget.
Also, caravan has a soggy hulk, no good for anyone especially children!


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2014)

caravan windows are free- seitz about £200 each ! i put caravan windows in mine for that very reason !

a good tip is to disc cutter round the window ,then you have a nice shape to draw round. get a bit of extra rubber too from the other windows, that's about £8-9  a metre,in case you mess up ,and don't forget the little plastic corners !


----------



## Beemer (Jan 1, 2015)

*Kitchen window in ...tick*

Kitchen window in....
    
Cutting out the caravan window, clearing insulation in the van conversion, using the donor van window as a template and marking out the cut, my bro jigging out the window and the completed hole!
   
Framed on the inside, with seal and plastic corners in, window fitted (temp) on the outside and boarding back in on the inside.
  
Two holes cut in the roof for the sky lights, however, it started raining just after cutting the hole for the front sky light, so an umbrella is a temp fit.


----------



## n brown (Jan 1, 2015)

flying along !


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2015)

n brown said:


> caravan windows are free- seitz about £200 each ! i put caravan windows in mine for that very reason !
> 
> a good tip is to disc cutter round the window ,then you have a nice shape to draw round. get a bit of extra rubber too from the other windows, that's about £8-9  a metre,in case you mess up ,and don't forget the little plastic corners !



well yes they are cheep ,they were in mine from the chap how tried to convert her and they leaked plus he made a b--lox of job but i was lucky and got 3 seitz for £150 new old stock,but as you have built loads of vans and i have seen pics i will :bow great one.:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Kitchen window in....
> View attachment 26849 View attachment 26850 View attachment 26851 View attachment 26852 View attachment 26853
> Cutting out the caravan window, clearing insulation in the van conversion, using the donor van window as a template and marking out the cut, my bro jigging out the window and the completed hole!
> View attachment 26854 View attachment 26855 View attachment 26856 View attachment 26857
> ...



one thing i see you should never do ,alaminuim strip to steel over window,you have just created a battery,galvanic table never put steel to alloy.hope you put a barrier tape or mastic between otherwise good job.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 1, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> one thing i see you should never do ,alaminuim strip to steel over window,you have just created a battery,galvanic table never put steel to alloy.hope you put a barrier tape or mastic between otherwise good job.



I should say that the van is not finished, and most photos are depicted in their 'dry' state, ie not yet fixed permanently.  There is a layer of mastic to go on yet.


----------



## Martin P (Jan 2, 2015)

No job in the world is ever perfect. Do your best, enjoy the build and all will be fine.


----------



## Debs (Jan 2, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Kitchen window in....
> View attachment 26849 View attachment 26850 View attachment 26851 View attachment 26852 View attachment 26853
> Cutting out the caravan window, clearing insulation in the van conversion, using the donor van window as a template and marking out the cut, my bro jigging out the window and the completed hole!
> View attachment 26854 View attachment 26855 View attachment 26856 View attachment 26857
> ...



Wish I'd thought of using an umbrella instead of a Heki.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Beemer (Jan 2, 2015)

*Skylights and foil in ceiling ...Tick*



Debs said:


> Wish I'd thought of using an umbrella instead of a Heki.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



So much cheaper Debs... remember, everything in a camper must have at least two uses?   Although the blue dome was popular, it had to go, cos it was out of my motorhome!

The weather turning a bit warmer allowed us to get the skylights in and the majority of the foil lining on the ceiling, which previously, we could not do because of the condensation.  
 
The early evening meant we will have to finish off the little bits of metal and back doors the next day, after we have been to the local timber merchants for ply and batons.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> You'd do well to join the SBMCC, if you haven't already done so, of course.


Cheers Steve121, I have had a look at the site, and it could be worth joining


----------



## shawbags (Jan 3, 2015)

Your doing a cracking job and the photo's are very helpful to others , many thanks and good luck with the rest of the van , Shawbags .


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2015)

for anyone who thinks it's a good idea to fill door voids with expanding foam--it is,but make sure that unlike others,you isolate any locks or cables from the foam !


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the Umbrella look. it gives the van a Mary Poppins feel. Great job so far. Looking forward to your next batch of photos.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 4, 2015)

*Back window in ....Tick*

After insulating and boarding the ceiling.........
Photos of the back window.... started at 10am, and finished the window at 4.30pm!
   
Cutting the hole, jigsaw view from inside the van, hole cut, window positioned (temp).
 
Insulation back in,  board back on.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking good mate, getting there quite quick too


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ditto to Jimhunterj4's comment


----------



## Beemer (Jan 5, 2015)

*Third window - Tick*

Third window fitted, back doors paneled and starting on the seating.

    
I have got holiday this week but have to be back at work next Monday, so we are hoping to get the main items fitted before my brother goes back to Swansea with the van.  He will then fit flooring and cover the walls.


----------



## n brown (Jan 5, 2015)

what's occurring on the ceiling with the gaffer tape ?


----------



## Beemer (Jan 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> what's occurring on the ceiling with the gaffer tape ?



That's sticky backed foil covering a bad joint in the ply.   hopefully will not be seen when lining goes in.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 7, 2015)

*240v hook up - Tick*

240v hook up in and working.  Just the one double for now, more to follow as build continues.
The rest of the time has been spent locating and picking up a working fridge, and more work on the bed/seating in the rear.
The back end of the van will be blocked off, leaving a small area to store folding chairs and other outdoor kit, accessible only from the rear doors (this ensures a draught free bed/seating area).


----------



## Beemer (Jan 11, 2015)

*Change of set up - Tick*

It was decided after consideration to change the set up of the L shaped seating.  This has allowed the kitchen to move further to the back of the van, allowing a good space for the shower compartment.
Electrics are installed and working for 240v sockets and fridge, 12v LED lighting for the kitchen and cabling in for the rear seating area.  A 12v power point at the rear, 12v for the fridge (when the ignition is on), a 12v LED for the shower compartment and supply for the 5m LEDs that will eventually run the length of the ceiling.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 11, 2015)

Brilliant, just shows you don't have to spend a kings ransom to get a purpose made van for motorhoming.

Well done.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 11, 2015)

*End of build in Sheffield*

We have run out of time here in Sheffield as tomorrow my brother drives the van back to south Wales.
The rest of the build will be done in Wales by him, although he is currently fitting 'carpet' to the ceiling and walls.
I finished fitting a reversing camera this morning and John T kindly sold my brother a good condition porta potti, so he has the main build completed.
It was a good two weeks, during which I learned good ideas for my (hopeful) self build.


----------



## Debs (Jan 11, 2015)

What a speedy worker, brilliant, hope we get to see the finished van.:nicethread::camper:


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Longboard (Jan 11, 2015)

*Snap!*

I happen to be mid way through a conversion on an identical vehicle:
I've had an LDV conversion before, and hopefully am learning from my mistakes. If I can help with any snags you encounter, I'll be glad to help.
One snag I've come across is trying to feed a charging wire through the (chock a block) bulkhead to the leisure batteries without removing the entire dash - if anyone out there as managed this?


----------



## Longboard (Jan 11, 2015)

*Floor insulation.*

Have you thought of insulating the floor? 
Struggling to find a suitable material - I went for some half inch thick interlocking sponge rubber mats that Halfords sell for picnics, yoga etc, then laid the ply flooring on top.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 11, 2015)

*Time to get rid of the 'used' caravan*

So I have a very wholly caravan in my garden... need to get rid.
Anyone interested in picking it up?
It tows with working lights.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 15, 2015)

Longboard said:


> I happen to be mid way through a conversion on an identical vehicle:
> I've had an LDV conversion before, and hopefully am learning from my mistakes. If I can help with any snags you encounter, I'll be glad to help.
> One snag I've come across is trying to feed a charging wire through the (chock a block) bulkhead to the leisure batteries without removing the entire dash - if anyone out there as managed this?



The battery to battery charging cable in our conversion routes under the vehicle, enclosed in plastic corrugated tubing.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 15, 2015)

Longboard said:


> Have you thought of insulating the floor?
> Struggling to find a suitable material - I went for some half inch thick interlocking sponge rubber mats that Halfords sell for picnics, yoga etc, then laid the ply flooring on top.



Yes, there was some thought about floor insulation, but my brother did not want any, because it would 'reduce the head height in the van' he said.


----------

